

Ben Fry to present "Computational Information Design" in Northampton, MA - dugmartin
http://blog.snowtide.com/2009/04/28/snowtide-informatics-welcomes-ben-fry-of-processing-fame-to-northampton

======
dugmartin
Our developer's group is hosting Ben Fry (of Processing fame) on May 5th. Last
year we hosted Rich Hickey (of Clojure fame). Its a nice small setting and
worth the drive out to western Mass.

------
yan
Are there listings for "hackery" events in major cities? I know that can mean
one of many things, but I always find out about similar events after the fact.

Here, I mean anything related to programming, hacking, art, visualization,
culture, book clubs, etc; ee tend to share similar interests.

Any gatherings you guys can pitch?

~~~
loumf
<http://codecampjunkie.com/> is a pretty decent place to find free tech events

